# Sonim phones



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen a Sonim phone being sold anywhere in Dubai? There was an article back in 2008 that Jacky's, Plug-ins and Jumbo will be selling them in the UAE but can't find it on their websites.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

zin said:


> Has anyone seen a Sonim phone being sold anywhere in Dubai? There was an article back in 2008 that Jacky's, Plug-ins and Jumbo will be selling them in the UAE but can't find it on their websites.


Tough phone! You want to buy it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you tried Ramy's next to the old Emirates building, opposite Ponderosa restaurant, it's the sort of stuff they'd stock.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks. I found some on souq.com, they are also sold as a Landrover S1 phone. If the wife manages to break this one I give up.


----------

